
Tim Cook: "We Would Never Make a 7-Inch Tablet" - rkudeshi
http://gizmodo.com/5955054/tim-cook-we-would-never-make-a-7+inch-tablet?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
andymoe
They didn't... they made a 7.9 inch tablet :)

They also said they would not do a phone at one point and yet here I am making
a living building software for that phone Apple would not make!

------
elssar
Looks like Tim Cook is trying his hand at the distortion field

